# Beckhoff DMX RGB LED Grundlagen



## mike_roh_soft (14 Februar 2012)

Hi,

ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken ein paar RGB LED Streifen zu verbauen.

Alles was nicht aus dem Dicounter kommt liegt gleich mal über 300Euro pro angesteuertem Streifen (Netzteil, RGB-Controler, Ansteuerung)

Ich würde gerne die LED Streifen per SPS ansteuern (Beckhoff CX9010) ...
Ein-Aus-Schalten, Farbwahl, Dimmen, Effektanwahl.

Es gibt Controller die kann man mit potenzialfreien Kontakten oder Analogeingängen 0-10V ansteuern. 
Das wäre eine Möglichkeit. Leider ist immer irgendeine meiner gewünschten Funktion nicht dabei.

Der Clou wäre es auch wenn ich die aktuelle Einstellung des Controllers als Szene in der SPS speichern könnte.

Jetzt kommen wir wahrscheinlich ums Thema DMX nicht mehr herum.

Es gibt die EL6851 von Beckhoff... ich habe mit DMX keine ERfahrung, wie würde man da aus den Programm heraus einen DMX-Controller ansteuern?
Braucht man dazu eine Lib mit FBs?

Wäre um Hinweise und Tipps dankebar!

Gruß Mike
PS: Mich nervt es, dass es beim Dicounter 5m RGB LED Streifen mit Controller und Fernbedienung für 59,90Euro gibt!
Die SPS Lösung kostet das zehnfache!


----------



## gloeru (14 Februar 2012)

Ich würde sowas eher mit einem Microcontroller lösen, da kannst du pro Farbkanal ein PWM Signal erzeugen, mit einem passenden Transistor verstärken und gut ist... So bleiben die Kosten auch schön tief!

Hab gerade gesehen, dass Beckhoff auch PWM-Klemmen hat, vielleicht funktionieren auch diese?


----------



## mike_roh_soft (15 Februar 2012)

Ich habe auch schon daran gedacht einen RGB Controller mit der SPS zu ersetzen aber wenn man bedenkt was die PWM Klemmen kosten und wie viel Zeit ich investieren muss um die Funktionalität eines Controllers nach zu bilden... nene.
Dazu gibt es die PWM-Klemmen auch immer nur 2-kanalig mit je 3,5A, d.h. ich brauche drei Klemmen um 6Kanäle für zwei LED Streifen zu haben.
Das kostet dann 700Euro ... also weit daneben!

Zurück zum Thema...

Wie programmiert man DMX auf einer Beckhoff Steuerung?

Das ist mit schleierhaft!


----------



## uncle_tom (16 Februar 2012)

mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> Wie programmiert man DMX auf einer Beckhoff Steuerung?
> 
> Das ist mit schleierhaft!



steht doch alles in der Doku:

Link


----------



## mike_roh_soft (16 Februar 2012)

Jupp danke... damit kann ich mal meine First Steps machen...
Aber DMX Klemme, DMX Controller, Netzteil, LED Streifen kosten auch ca. 400Euro

Schon eine Stange Geld...


----------



## gloeru (16 Februar 2012)

Darum kann ich nicht verstehen, warum du dich gegen einen uC (z.B. Arduino) wehrst, kostet doch so einer um die 10-20€, die paar Transistoren und ein Netzteil werden nicht über 10 € kosten (Siehe ebay) - Dazu kannst du noch gerade eine passende Fernsteuerung für ca. 8$ kaufen. Die gesamten Hardwarekosten sind unter 40€...


----------



## mike_roh_soft (16 Februar 2012)

Siehe ersten Beitrag...
Ich möchte die RGB Einstellung in der SPS als Szene (inkl. Raumbeleuchtung und Rollladen) abspeichern.

Ich habe sonst auch die RGB Bausätze gesehen... ist ok wenn man das RGB System nur autark ansteuern will.
Im Aldi gibt es das auch für 60Euro.


----------



## stiegl22 (11 Juli 2012)

*Warum nicht...*

einfach mit einer 8-fach Analogausgangsklemme von der Beckhoff auf z.B. dieses Teil fahren http://www.osram.de/osram_de/produk...-mit-1...10-v/optotronic-ot-rgb-seq/index.jsp

... das Ding braucht 24V Betriebsspannung und somit kein eigenes Netzteil (für Beckhoff brauchst du ja auch 24V) 

Du kannst außerdem daran direkt dein LED-Stripe anschalten. 

Kostenpunkt für alles zusammen (Beispiel mit 2 LED-Stripe Gruppen) :

1x 8-Fach Analogausgangsklemme (2 Kanäle bleiben frei) ca. 160€
2x Osram RGB Dimmer 0..10V                                      ca. 160€
2x Stripes mit z.B. 5m Länge                                      ca. 50€
                                                                            ----------
SUMME:                                                                 ca. 370€ <-- Für 2 Lichtgruppen


Mit diesen Setup bist du absolut offen da du über deine Analogausgänge absolute Befehlsgewalt über den Dimmer hast. Somit kannst du auch Szenen in der SPS speichern.

Wenn die Anzahl an Stripes eine gewisse Menge übersteigt würde ich eher auf die EL6851 DMX-Masterklemme zurückgreifen und die Osram Module mit DMX Anschaltung nehmen.

Bei z.B. 10 Lichtgruppen: 

1x EL6851 DMX Masterklemme                             ca. 200€
10x Osram Optotronic ot dmx rgb dim   10x119€  =      1190€
10x LED Stripes   (z.B. 5m)                 10x25€   =        250€
                                                                       --------
SUMME:                                                                1640€ <-- Für 10 Lichtgruppen

Sprich hast du bei dieser Variante pro zusätzlicher Lichtgruppe ca. 144€ Mehrkosten. Bist aber genauso offen wie über Analogklemmen. Wenn du aber nur 2 - 3 Gruppen brauchst wäre das ziemlich unwirtschaftlich über DMX.


1x EL6851 DMX Masterklemme                             ca. 200€
2x Osram Optotronic ot dmx rgb dim   2x119€  =          238€
2x LED Stripes   (z.B. 5m)                 2x25€   =            50€
                                                                       --------
SUMME:                                                                488€ <-- Für 2 Lichtgruppen

Alternative wäre sonst wirklich selber basteln. Die Osram Dimmer könnte man sich nachbauen, besonders mit 0..10V Eingängen oder gar über Modbus oder natives TCP/IP.


----------



## ohm200x (14 Juli 2012)

Hi,

habe hier gerade auf nen Thread geantwortet.
Ich versuche das mittels DMX über IP zu lösen. Die Dimmer-Kosten sind überschaubar. Dank Netzwerk bin ich was die Positionierung betrifft flexibel (DMX muss in einer Kette (oder über Splitter) angeklemmt werden).
Lediglich die Umsetzung auf Beckhoff TwinCat 2.xxx fehlt noch.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Blockmove (14 Juli 2012)

Es muss nicht DMX sein, es gibt auch DALI-RGB-Controller

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ohm200x (14 Juli 2012)

Hi,

richtig, DALI kann RGB. Nichts anderes habe ich in dem anderen Thread behauptet.

Aber damit benötige ich, da ich noch kein DALI habe, wieder erst mal für 2xx EUR ne Kommunikations-Klemme von Herrn Beckhoff.
Plus den Dimmer. Ich sach mal kommerzielle Dimmer, ob nun EIB/KNX, DALI oder DMX kosten immer irgendwie das selbe Geld. Bei DMX kommt man ggf. günstiger weg, weil es im Show-Bereich zu Hauf eingesetzt wird oder auch weil es für DMX zich Anleitungen gibt um sich Dimmerpacks usw. selbst zu basteln.

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen dass es neben DMX, DALI und 0-10V noch die Möglichkeit gibt das meist eh schon vorhanden Netzwerk als Transportmedium für die Information "Licht an mit xx%" gibt.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## fhartmann (18 September 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es muss nicht DMX sein, es gibt auch DALI-RGB-Controller
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



hallo Dieter
Was für DALI RGB geräte empfiehlst du? ich kenne die Digi LED manuel (Poti) von Vossloh Schwabe, sind jedoch schwirig in der Schweiz zu bekommen, und mit der DALI Version habe ich keine erfahrung. Auf meiner SPS habe ich die LED Steuerung respektiv BUS noch nicht definiert, und suche nach argumenten pro/Contra zwischen DALI und DMX oder mir noch unbekannte Bussysteme. 

Danke für Info


----------

